# is 1.4 and 1.8 starters the same ?



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

paul lewis said:


> I ordered a starter for a 1.4 turbo and it looks like they are shipping a starter for the 1.8 is it the same starter ?


Who did you order it from?

You don't mention the year. I assume gen1 since you mention 1.8.

Looking at gmpartsdirect.com for 2013, I see two different starter part numbers for the 1.8 and 1.4T. Furthermore, several older part numbers are also listed for the 1.4T, and none of those match the 1.8 starter part number either.

I'd say call 'em back and get the right one on order, and worry about shipping the other one back later (if it's too late to cancel it now).

HTH.
Doug










.


----------



## paul lewis (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you for the info .. I ordered it through walmart (of all places) I know I ordered the one for the 1.4 because there was a 20 or 30 dollar price difference.. when I went to track the order i noticed it said 1,8 and I have emailed the supplier telling/asking them how best to deal with this ... No reply yet and the part will be here in 2 days ... funny though I tryed to back pedal all the way back to walmart who now has both starters listed at $55,00 hopefully the supplier will be on top of it ..... 
2013 1,4 turbo with 3 turbo's 4 head gaskets 3 water pumps and 141,000 miles oh and now 1 starter


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


----------

